# Roamio Basic IR sensor



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

I want to use my learning remote that only has IR.

Where do I find the Roamio Basic IR sensor? 

Thanks.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

It's in the center of the front panel.


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

eboydog said:


> It's in the center of the front panel.


Right where the Tivo Icon is??


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

RusRus said:


> Right where the Tivo Icon is??


About an inch to the left.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

On my Roamio Basic, the IR sensor is just a hair to your right of the Tivo logo - almost behind the logo. Here is a Youtube HD upgrade video that hapens to show the IR sensor close to dead center at the 2:54 mark.





Here is a pic of my adhesive ir emitter.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its more about an inch to the left of the logo. Shine a flashlight and you should see an empty space behind the dark plastic.


----------



## KTKelly (May 8, 2010)

It's amazing the SO many chimed in and SO many don't know, or do and didn't mention the location.

Yes, people, there IS a need to control the Tivo via IR.

When doing a large system where ALL the equipment is in a central location (equipment rack in a rack room), there is a need to control via IR, IP, or RS232, with a universal remote, where that ONE remote controls the Tivo, BluRay, AM/FM tuner, and all sorts of other things.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The TiVo is IP capable...

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> The TiVo is IP capable...
> -KP


The OP hasn't been here since that first post on 6/23/2014.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I guess he found it then.


----------

